# ما هي افضل المواقع التي تبيع درايفر ؟



## اجراس الرحيل (27 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخواني 
اخواني انا من فلسطين من هواة الالكترونات الي تقريبا 1 سنه وانا عم اتابع مواضيع cnc 
بعد ما كسبته من معلومات اريد ان ابداء في بناء ماكينه وخاصه اني بشتغل نجار 
واعجبتني فكرتها 
لكن من اين احصل على دوائر الدرايفر والانتر فيس و ستيبر ماتور اذا كان احد من شباب فلسطين يعرف يا ريت يدلني ( ضفه )
اذا ممكن من الاخوان يدلونا على افضل موقع واحسن درايفر للشراء عن طريق النت ويكون رخيص بسعر معقول 
شكرااا لكم بارك الله فيكم 
*


----------



## allam_1989 (27 يناير 2012)

مسا الخير اخي انا من فلسطين واملك ماكينه صنعتها بنفسي لكن اسعار الدرايفر والستيبر موتور غالي جدا كما ان الاجزاء الميكانيكيه غاليه ايضا من اي مدينه انت ممكن ان اساعدك


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (28 يناير 2012)

اخي علام شكرا للمرورك ان شاء الله بكون على قدها واقدر اشتريها 
انا من نابلس 
وانت ؟


----------



## allam_1989 (28 يناير 2012)

انا من جنين انشا الله واي مساعده انا جاهز


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي 
اخي لو تحكيلي عن الاسعار علشان يكون عندي لمحة اذا ارخص من نابلس بجيبهم من جنين 
شكرااااا


----------



## الزير911 (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا من الخليل واذا اردت ستير موتور موجود عندي وايضا الدرايفر الذي يعمل عليه 3 ستيبر موتور وانا ايضا قبل ما اكون اي شي انا نجار 
وانا حاضر لاي استفسار


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (28 يناير 2012)

شكراا اخي الزير بتمنى تفيدني بلاسعار وان شاء الله خير


----------



## hamzav8 (2 مايو 2012)

ebay.com


----------

